# New Schecter Riot 8 string.



## Duke318 (Dec 21, 2010)

Special Edition Riot-8

Aside from the scale length, yum yum.


----------



## Tree (Dec 21, 2010)

That finish and bridge


----------



## synrgy (Dec 21, 2010)

And a steal at $0!!  

I'm not crazy about yet another black entry into the production ERG world, but I definitely dig the shape and the specs.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 21, 2010)

That's very nice looking.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 21, 2010)

cool shape.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

dumb question, but is it a special ed because it is a 8 string and usually this is only a 6 string? not too versed when it comes to Schecter.

i like the body shape. the rest seems to be common to most 8 strings, not too much imagination here.


----------



## Tree (Dec 21, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> dumb question, but is it a special ed because it is a 8 string and usually this is only a 6 string? not too versed when it comes to Schecter.
> 
> i like the body shape. the rest seems to be common to most 8 strings, not too much imagination here.



I've never seen this body shape before, but I'm assuming that it's going to be a limited run in this finish. Either that or Schecter is trying to make it seem more "special" than it really is.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

i know why i like the body....look at a parker and then look at this one...i know you can see it!!!


----------



## Razzy (Dec 21, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i like the body shape. the rest seems to be common to most 8 strings, not too much imagination here.


Yeah, other than the body it's got things every other 8 string has, like a headstock, and 8 tuners.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Yeah, other than the body it's got things every other 8 string has, like a headstock, and 8 tuners.



yeah you know what i mean : same type of tuners, same type of fretboard, same type of pups, same type of bridge

what about ebony, let's be crazy and offer some bareknuckles, and a 8 string schaller.....

errr...no that would be a pimp'd out Agile...FAIL!!!


----------



## Double A (Dec 21, 2010)

I would buy this right now if I could find one. :/


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the shape, hate the flat black finish. The world does not need more black paint.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 21, 2010)

I really like the shape, but I can only assume how ungodly thick that neck is.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 21, 2010)

I really really like this body shape, might have to make this my first 8! They have a few 6 strings of it as well. However...they need to resurrect the 006/007 series and add a 008


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 21, 2010)

i'm not a schecter fan, but this is looking sweet.


----------



## Soulwomb (Dec 21, 2010)

This really reminds me of the BC Rich Eagle model which isn't a bad thing because I like it. But I'm sure they'll make more colors Schecter really are the only brand pumping money into there ERG line it seems.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 21, 2010)

I would literally do almost anything for them to release an 8 with a ~28" scale  Love the necks, like the body shapes (for the most part), it's just that 26.5" scale


----------



## Double A (Dec 21, 2010)

Philligan said:


> I would literally do almost anything for them to release an 8 with a ~28" scale  Love the necks, like the body shapes (for the most part), it's just that 26.5" scale


Seriously, the scale kind of sucks but even if it was just a 27 I would go to great lengths to get one.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a really nice 8 string. If it were a bit longer scale I would really consider it for my first 8.

Btw, I think it resembles more a bc rich eagle than a parker.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 21, 2010)

^ agree

looks nice  


i also like the atx avenger, but i wish they would make a solo 7 or 8


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> I really like the shape, but I can only assume how ungodly thick that neck is.


 
If its anything like the ATX C-8 then thats not too bad. The neck on that is quite comfortable. Looks nice though.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks like the Parker Dragonfly models, not so much the Fly.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 21, 2010)

pink freud said:


> It looks like the Parker Dragonfly models, not so much the Fly.


ah, great point, forgot about the dragonfly. I still think it looks more like the eagle tho


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If its anything like the ATX C-8 then thats not too bad. The neck on that is quite comfortable. Looks nice though.




I agree. I think neck thickness on Schecters is always WAY over exaggerated.


----------



## Necris (Dec 21, 2010)

I love the shape but if this is what passes for a "Special Edition" these days I give up.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 21, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> ah, great point, forgot about the dragonfly.



I don't blame you in the slightest


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 21, 2010)

just because it isnt ibanez doesn't mean the neck is fucking huge

looks nice but sadly i agree that im kinda worn out on black guitars for the time being. i think this would look good with a dark blue quilt veneer


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> I really like the shape, but I can only assume how ungodly thick that neck is.



Yep yep.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2010)

Schecter really needs to retire those "Gothic Cross" inlays.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Schecter really needs to retire those "Gothic Cross" inlays.


 While they were cool on the first hellraisers (before the gaudi purfling), they now slap it on anything. then again, the bolt on the atx isnt a huge upgrade either.


----------



## Ram150023 (Dec 21, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> yeah you know what i mean : same type of tuners, same type of fretboard, same type of pups, same type of bridge
> 
> what about ebony, let's be crazy and offer some bareknuckles, and a 8 string schaller.....
> 
> errr...no that would be a pimp'd out Agile...FAIL!!!


 
What's so wrong with Agile 8's??? IMO I like them better than the Ibby RG2228... call me crazy.


----------



## Turgon (Dec 21, 2010)

The shape is soooo awesome! If only there would be a 7string Version in green without this abalone blingbling...


----------



## anne (Dec 21, 2010)

Sweet-ass body but for god's sake can we get a different wood and some passives in a non-Agile 8?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like not!


----------



## Philligan (Dec 21, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I agree. I think neck thickness on Schecters is always WAY over exaggerated.



Truth. To be honest, I think the 8s especially are some of the most comfortable necks going, and I have really stubby fingers.

Some over the lower end necks feel like lampposts, but all the ERG stuff I've played/owned is amazing.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Dec 21, 2010)

I still wish they'd make an eight string Soloist in a color that's NOT purple (no offense to Technomancer, your KxK is hot shit)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> What's so wrong with Agile 8's??? IMO I like them better than the Ibby RG2228... call me crazy.



you got me wrong dude, i was saying that if this shecter was really a special edition then it ought (to me) to have all the bits i mentioned...but if it were, it would be a Agile with a pimp'd up pair of pups

so that special edition would be a FAIL for schecter because they would have released something which is nearly already available

i guess i have a devious mind and the special ed only works within the schecter line!!!


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 21, 2010)

I like this, I get so tired of seeing super-strat shapes. Also this has an ergonomic lower horn that will stay on your leg.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 21, 2010)

Its more like the Schecter Riot bass than the Eagle or Dragonfly. 
Seriously though, why is everyone thinking its a new shape? The Riot has been around for a while so I'm honestly confused why people haven't noticed it. The only difference(other than the obvious differences between a guitar and a bass) is that the bass has a gloss black or natural finish, while this has a satin black.


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 22, 2010)

ixlramp said:


> I like this, I get so tired of seeing super-strat shapes. Also this has an ergonomic lower horn that will stay on your leg.



And looks to offer outstanding upper fret access.


----------



## spyderbreed (Dec 22, 2010)

sweet lookin' !

i have a Damien7 with a low D#

intonates/plays/works great to me
just sayin'


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 22, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> just because it isnt ibanez doesn't mean the neck is fucking huge



Yes it does.



Ram150023 said:


> What's so wrong with Agile 8's??? IMO I like them better than the Ibby RG2228... call me crazy.



You're crazy.


----------



## Ram150023 (Dec 22, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> you got me wrong dude, i was saying that if this shecter was really a special edition then it ought (to me) to have all the bits i mentioned...but if it were, it would be a Agile with a pimp'd up pair of pups
> 
> so that special edition would be a FAIL for schecter because they would have released something which is nearly already available
> 
> i guess i have a devious mind and the special ed only works within the schecter line!!!


 
My bad... gotcha! Yeah, definitely not a fan of schecter's... looking at an Agile Pro 828 a.t.m.... maybe wifey will get it for me for christmas!!

And of course, schecter will charge an arm and a leg for one of these because of the "SE" label. Just like Ibanez, I can get the same if not better quality for a cheaper price with the Agile's... go figure...


----------



## Ram150023 (Dec 22, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy.


 
HAHA... Thanks!! But don't get me wrong... I currently own 3 Ibby's... just not going to pay the rediculous amount of $$ for a name just to have an 8...


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 22, 2010)

Love the shape, hate the specs.


----------



## TMM (Dec 22, 2010)

Love the body, hate the same old boring headstock. I don't think it really works with the body shape to begin with, and worse, it's the same  headstock they have on 90% of their 7+ string guitars.



mattofvengeance said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> You're crazy.



+1 to both


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 22, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> HAHA... Thanks!! But don't get me wrong... I currently own 3 Ibby's... just not going to pay the rediculous amount of $$ for a name just to have an 8...



Oh, I'm not saying the 2228 isn't overpriced, especially now, but it slays the Agile I had. They're much more reasonable on the used market


----------



## technomancer (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm I'm actually liking the shape


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you see this craziness while you were there?

Schecter Custom Shop - Alien-7


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Schecter really needs to retire those "Gothic Cross" inlays.


 
Agreed. They make them look dark and too gothy. I think they should stick to dots, or blocks or something. Offset dots would be nice.


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 23, 2010)

anne said:


> Sweet-ass body but for god's sake can we get a different wood and some passives in a non-Agile 8?




 * 1000000000


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 23, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy.


 


eh, to each his/her own i guess


----------



## Necris (Dec 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Agreed. They try too had to make them look dark and gothy. I think they should stick to dots, or blocks or something. Offset dots would be nice.


 Fixed . The second Gothic Cross inlays are retired I will consider buying a Schecter.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 23, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> eh, to each his/her own i guess



Your statement does have merit. Just because it isn't Ibanez, doesn't mean its massive. However, because its Schecter, it does


----------



## ra1der2 (Dec 23, 2010)

I like that flat black. The first hellraiser 8's had fat necks but schecter has thinned their 8's neck profile considerably since that first run. They're necks are thinner in width than agiles and ibanez, and the profile is like 6/8th's of an inch if I remember correctly.

I've also noticed that agile interceptor necks are slightly thinner in width than the 2 1/4" they used to be originally, so they might be identical in width to an ibanez now.


----------



## theshredator (Dec 23, 2010)

All Schecter 7 and 8 strings play like a baseball bat. They are the poorman's PRS, you can't pay under $600 and expect quality.
(Unless it's ESP LTD!)


----------



## TMM (Dec 23, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Did you see this craziness while you were there?
> 
> Schecter Custom Shop - Alien-7



I have an entire folder of pics devoted to that guitar. It was up on eBay 5 or 6 (maybe more) years ago, and I saved all the pics from it.

This guitar would be pretty sweet without the ridiculous paint job:


----------



## Razzy (Dec 23, 2010)

theshredator said:


> All Schecter 7 and 8 strings play like a baseball bat. They are the poorman's PRS, you can't pay under $600 and expect quality.
> (Unless it's ESP LTD!)


 
Oof all the Schecters I've played, they were very quality instruments. Were all the necks Wizard thin? No, but they still have great construction.

Also, they're made in the SAME factory as LTD guitars, so...


----------



## theshredator (Dec 24, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Oof all the Schecters I've played, they were very quality instruments. Were all the necks Wizard thin? No, but they still have great construction.
> 
> Also, they're made in the SAME factory as LTD guitars, so...



I've always felt that Schecters had way thicker necks than ESP or LTD. I just think Schecter cuts some corners to be able to put active EMGs in all their sevens and eights. It's all about preference, I guess.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 24, 2010)

theshredator said:


> I've always felt that Schecters had way thicker necks than ESP or LTD. I just think Schecter cuts some corners to be able to put active EMGs in all their sevens and eights. It's all about preference, I guess.



LTD's do have thinner necks for sure, but that really isn't a quality concern. I just think that the Schecter neck thickness thing is overexaggerated. I've got botha C-7 Hellraiser and a Viper 407, and honestly, the 1" difference in scale length makes a bigger difference.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 24, 2010)

love it.
but PLEASE dont make it only in flat black. PLEASE!


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 24, 2010)

theshredator said:


> All Schecter 7 and 8 strings play like a baseball bat. They are the poorman's PRS, you can't pay under $600 and expect quality.
> (Unless it's ESP LTD!)




hasty generalizer is generalizing hastily.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 24, 2010)

If they reversed the headstock like on Garza's new 7 stringer, that IMO, would be bad ass 

Extend to 27" and change the inlays and we have a winner!


----------



## Hallic (Dec 24, 2010)

whut 26,5" 8s?¿ ok mayby if you add a higher string instead of a lower, otherwise -_-"


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 24, 2010)

theshredator said:


> I've always felt that Schecters had way thicker necks than ESP or LTD. I just think Schecter cuts some corners to be able to put active EMGs in all their sevens and eights. It's all about preference, I guess.



I own 2 Schecters, a Damien Elite 8 and an Omen 7. They are both great instruments and of great quality for their price.

Your personal preferences dont against Schecter dont make them worse, and mine dont make them better. LTD and Schecter are owned by the same dude.



Hallic said:


> whut 26,5" 8s?¿ ok mayby if you add a higher string instead of a lower, otherwise -_-"


I have no problems with lower strings on the 26.5 inch scale. I use an Ernie Ball .80 tuned to E and it plays and sounds great.


----------



## exo (Dec 25, 2010)

Reminds me of a BC Rich Wave.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallic said:


> whut 26,5" 8s?¿ ok mayby if you add a higher string instead of a lower, otherwise -_-"



Ever played one? My guess would be no. Love it when people just regurgitate BS.


----------

